# Coevers Diamond Boy - anyone?



## Weezy (19 December 2006)

Info on his offspring if you know please


----------



## seabiscuit (19 December 2006)

Yes I  have tried out a few off his offspring in the years past, am trying to rack my brains and remember what they were like!!


----------



## Weezy (19 December 2006)

Please think!  poss future horse I am looking at!


----------



## Fiona (19 December 2006)

Quite a few registered weezy (loooked up IHB stallion book).  

He is by Diamond Lad (by King of Diamonds) out of a TB mare.  Foaled in 1989, grey, 16.1, 23cm bone, 200cm girth.  Has 718 foals reg in total.  I regognise a few of the names that are listed of his progeny, SJAI points range from 2 up to 373, with quite a lot over a hundred (SJAI - gives about 3 points for a 1.10 double clear).

Can't think of anyone I know though who has one, are you wondering about temprament or something??

Fiona


----------



## Jemayni (19 December 2006)

I've ridden two. Both came onto the yard at same time. One was massive and very sharp so I only rode it once (when it first came, and was too green to get a proper feel of.) The other was a bit smaller, really quality horse from memory, not exactly sharp, but a true competition horse (if that makes sense.) He was quite trainable, had nice paces, and he was v.scopy over a fence (I remember as he very nearlly jumped me off in front of a propspective buyer 
	
	
		
		
	


	




), used to rush a little but always sorted out his own mess when he ran onto a bad stride. Not sure exactlly what happened to him, but the bigger one went to an eventing home. 

I dont really think that was much use but good luck anyway!


----------



## amage (19 December 2006)

nice breed line. some of them can be a wee bit sharp depending on dam line but with your experience wouldn't be an issue. they are generally nice types...not world beaters but certainly nice to work with and good to a level.


----------



## Weezy (19 December 2006)

Thanks guys 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  The one I am considering is a mare, 16-1hh, 6yo, has cubbed and was VERY good, jumping BN and Disco - looks like she has a good amount of bone and if she will do 1-20m to 1-30m opens then I would be happy - sounds like she is worth a look!


----------



## seabiscuit (19 December 2006)

Ok, I think it was two of them that I saw, very much an 'Irish' type horse if you get my drift! Genuine and did the job. Not flash or particularly special....cpapble of doing 1.15/1.20 courses max....
That is just two examples of his offspring Ive seen, do not know if they were good examples of C.DB !


----------



## shadowboy (19 December 2006)

I have one thats by Flagmount Boy - who is from the same line. Hes a lovely horse. Can be sharp, but good clean movement and heck of a jump when he wants. Can be pig ignorant when he wants to though : ) Tough as old boots and as soft as anything. Mine is crossed with a Hanno mare so is a bit heavy really. If you want more info on the line etc let me know as i have a lot of background on them.


----------



## sherwood' (20 December 2006)

Very nice stalliona dn has a lot of excellent off srping on the ground.  Also been a few show horses and working hunters so good looking too!  Richmond Park ridden by Rodrigo pessoa i think is the best known one but has a lot of offspring Sj to a high level and eventing


----------



## Loupride (20 December 2006)

have PMed you


----------



## ihatework (20 December 2006)

The one I dressaged this summer was of that breeding,
Big quality flashy horse, a little sharp/spooky at times but nothing serious.
He jumped in his earlier years up to foxhunters, reading between the lines he either reached his limit or was pushed to hard too soon, anyway he jacked it and didn't jump seriously after. 
Certainly worth a look at the mare.


----------



## susan_w (20 December 2006)

I'm sure that we've got a coevers diamond lad competes in our area - think he's quite succesful, but with a good rider!


----------



## longtimelurker (20 December 2006)

As Fiona and Amage have said - any that I've come across have been good jumpers the two I've been in closest contact with have been a little quirky in temperament but nothing major - isnt it always the way with the talented ones?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




several have done very well in the show ring over here and in general they are good looking athletic horses.


----------



## mitchellk (20 December 2006)

PM'd you as well


----------

